#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  Thai Human Imagery Museum

## hillbilly

Now look at this photo closely. Who is real and who is an imagery?


Today I visited the Thai Human Imagery Museum in Nakhonpathom. Sorry, but once again ignore the 2005 date. Hopefully, I will sort this recurring problem out soon.  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

First we got to see some of the favorite monks of Thailand. The monk on the left is the first one made and took about 3 years to complete. Now, it only takes about 1 year to make these fiberglass based models.



 
Very realistic looking.

----------


## hillbilly

There were several famous Thai artists.



The music was quite good.

----------


## friscofrankie

Think I was there a few years ago.  Did they have something on the American Slaves??  Some tricky stuff there man.

----------


## hillbilly

Isn't this the guy that slept (and I mean slept) with 2 naked girls to prove his devotation to a clean life?




 
Someone once remarked about this man that they never say him without a drink but they never did see him drunk.

----------


## hillbilly

> Think I was there a few years ago. Did they have something on the American Slaves?? Some tricky stuff there man.


Not on American slaves but they did have several exhibits showing Thai slaves of the past.





 
Here is another shot depicting a young boy being sold.

----------


## hillbilly

Speaking of slaves, here is America's 16th president.





 
Here are some of Thailand's leaders of the past.

----------


## hillbilly

Displayed here is an excellent view of HM's mother.

----------


## hillbilly

I was afraid to ask what these guys were doing. Anyone have any ideas?


The museum was worth a visit. Since this is Thailand they charged me B200 and the rest of the family B50 per head.

Telephone- 034-332607
Fax- 034-332061

----------


## aging one

> The museum was worth a visit. Since this is Thailand they charged me B200 and the rest of the family B50 per head.


Thats the place that pissed off my wife, they wanted to charge my kids the same price as me even though they spoke fluent Thai and had their Prathom school ID's " They look farung like their dad" was what they said.

Eventually they got in as Thai's but that one incident really made the misses angry.

Damn good better than Madame Tussaut"s or whatever it is in London. Fiberglass, I am sure even with aircon  wax would melt this time of year.

----------


## dirtydog

The old lady on the left and the kid and his mom are the real ones  :Smile: 




From TAT

*Thai Human Imagery Museum*

Located at 43/2 Mu. 1, Pinklao-Nakhon Chaisi Road at Kms. 31, Tambon Kun Kaew.  The museum displays life-like wax/fibreglass sculptures of vivid detail.  It was created by Ms. Duangkaeo Thippayakonsilp and a group of Thai artists.  These breath-takingly real-looking human figures of various characteristics and also replicas of important people are displayed in many sections such as the Great Buddhist Monks, former Kings of the Chakri Dynasty, and One Side of Thai Life: Thai Chess, Thai Family, and Abolishing of Slavery, among others.

The museum is open daily (Monday-Friday from 09.00-17.30, Saturday-Sunday, and national holidays from 08.30-18.00).  Admission for adult Thai is 50 Baht, a child fee is 10 Baht. Admission for foreigners is 200 Baht.  For more information contact tel: 034 322-061, 332-109, 332-607.

Nakhon Pathom

----------


## dirtydog

This one has dropped his contact lense  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

There are three not real in the photo, and thats some old thai head wrestlin.  WWE look out!!

Six left to right 2 lady in short hair, 4 blue jean jacket, 5 striped shirt.

----------


## Ice Maiden

Yesss I went to see that museum not long ago it was pretty good.

----------


## wombat

just superb..thankyou for taking the time and effort to share it.

----------


## ossierob

Actually my wife and I live only a couple of minutes from the museum and I can recommend it to anyone that is even mildly interested as it is quality viewing

----------

